# Sending results in the middle of a unit?



## hat (Oct 2, 2009)

Sup with this yall?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

It's sending results that were completed earlier but for whatever reason unsuccessfully sent. They save up and after a time auto retry the send.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Heh, at least your updates went through......mine just kept requesting and not getting anywhere. Fixed it with a fresh install of Win7 RTM.


----------

